# Poetry reading and recording



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everybody.

I wondered if someone with strong (lyrical) basso voice is interested and willing to record a poems. I imagined this thread to be a section of request for poem readings, and those with good and lyrical voices could record what they want from request panel on this thread. Of course this would be voluntary and free of charge. So if there are singers or those with trained (strong) voices willing to help, let me know. Only requirement is fine mic and sense for poem reading. 

First request

*"In a Dark Time"*
BY THEODORE ROETHKE


----------

